# [Gauging Interest] WEG Star Wars



## d2OKC (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been playing a regular D&D game with my home group for a while now, and it's great. BUT, I've been kind of jonesing for some Star Wars on the side. If I were to start up a WEG pBp campaign, would there be interest around these parts?









*OOC:*



In-Game Thread: Click Here

Obsidian Portal Site: Click Here


----------



## Insight (Feb 26, 2012)

My Star Wars D6 books _ARE_ collecting dust...


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 26, 2012)

So, get them out and dust them off! 

Honestly, I re-found mine a few months ago and it hit me hard how much I missed playing this game. It's not a perfect system, by any means, but it was the system of choice among my group for several years, and the system I ran my first full, start-to-finish, campaign in. It's almost like a call back to a simpler time in Star Wars. "A more civilized day" if you will. 

I'd love to find two or three players for a game. Honestly, I want it to mostly be a writing exercise. Lots of interaction and character-driven story with some quick, exciting action sequences when appropriate.

Early Rebellion era, probably set a year or two before the Battle of Yavin. Following around a small group of heroes either working for the Rebellion, or looking for them to volunteer their services. I'd really love to find a few people to explore that space with me.

If you're interested, Insight, we can begin talking about what you'd want out of it, and see if we can't scrounge up a few more players.


----------



## Insight (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting.  I was working on a home campaign that was set in the time period you're talking about.  It was based on the long and winding road that led up to the Rebellion getting the Death Star plans.  Check out Wookieepedia for scads of information on the subject.

I think it might be fun to play someone in between the Rebellion and Empire.  A "Han Solo" type or a bounty hunter.  Someone with no allegiances one way or the other.  Eventually, he would eventually get sucked into the action on one side (I'm guessing the Rebellion).  A "reluctant hero", if you will.


----------



## possum (Feb 26, 2012)

Which WEG edition?  I have both, so I don't think it'd be that big of an issue.


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 26, 2012)

The Revised Edition is the one I have. The one with the Millenium Falcon on the cover.

I do like the idea of starting off faction-less, so to speak, and letting the characters decide where to go from there. Ideally, as a GM, I'd hope to have pros and cons for both sides of the war, so the PCs really have to make an actual decision, instead of feeling like they're compelled to go Rebellion, because "they're the good guys". I suppose another option would be to never join a side and there's plenty of conflict to be had in the independent corners of the galaxy. I'm very interested in letting the characters drive the narrative that way.

What kind of characters would you guys be interested in trying out?


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2012)

I have the "Millennium Falcon" edition as well.

I am open to the idea of being members of a factionless group.  Perhaps we are all smugglers or pirates or working as the crew of a powerful crime lord or bounty hunter.  If the latter, perhaps something happens to our patron and we are cast adrift to find our own way in the great big galaxy out there.

For my part, I might enjoy playing a pilot with some mechanical and pistol skills.  Maybe a gambler as well.


----------



## possum (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds alright with me.  I usually enjoy Rebellion games, but I'm pretty sure that I can play a drifting scoundrel well.


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 27, 2012)

So, how do you guys want to do this?

Go ahead and start figuring out your characters, I guess. Do they know each other already? Have they been partners, working for whatever patron we come up with, for a while? Are they about to be thrown together through sheer coincidence (or the Force)? I'll let you two kind of figure out those connections, if you want.

Another thing I'd kind of like to have in place is some contacts for you. If you've been working for a while, you already know some people that could help you in a pinch. I'm thinking each of you can have three contacts to start the game, in whatever (reasonable) capacity you want. Give me a name, a job, a location, and a race and I'll kind of fill in the other things when/if that character comes in to play.

I'm also inclined to let you guys use a ship from the patron. Probably just a stock Ghtroc 720? And maybe you're getting very close to paying your debt off, only about 5,000 credits away sounds about right to me. I'll leave the details of the ship (name, small personalizations) to you.


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd like to fill the role of pilot.  I think either of us could have pilot skills, but I'd like my character to be the main guy with responsibility for flying the ship.  I think he would also have some social skills, maybe some gambling as well.  Maybe he's the one who works on deals.

I think it would be best if our characters know each others from the start of the game.  Maybe we once worked for a gangster (a Hutt, maybe?) but earned our freedome in some way.  Perhaps the gangster died or we performed some service for the gangster that earned us a ship.  If we owe the gangster for the ship, maybe we have to pay a certain percentage of our earnings to pay off the ship or some other debt.


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm going to assume we are starting with base characters, so I'll start working on something today when I have time.


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, basic starting characters. There are a few things I kind of want to note.

1) I don't particularly care if you fall perfectly within a race's range for attributes. They're pretty arbitrary, so as long as aren't totally min-maxing, I don't mind if you fudge a bit on those.

2) Since there are many species that have been introduced since the WEG rules came out, feel free to just come up with whatever sounds reasonable to you. If, for example, you want to play a Nautolan, just give him (or her) stats that are reasonable, and we'll work together to figure out special abilities and such.

3) Also, feel free to play a new species, if you want. That's part of Star Wars to me - seeing new things. If you think you have a cool idea for a new species, and it has the appropriate Star Wars feel, I'm cool with that. 

I'm pretty laid back, as a GM, and even more so on pBp. To me, it's all about telling a good story together. I like working with players to come up with characters they really enjoy.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2012)

WEG Star Wars is a really cool system!

Count me in, if you start something. 

I _think_ I have the revised edition (some blue hardcover book), but don't ask me where it is. 

I will take a look into the usual hiding spots of my older books...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 27, 2012)

Great! Welcome aboard!

If you have any specific questions about the system, go ahead and ask. It sounds like any of the three of us could answer them for you. 

What kind of character would you be interested in playing?


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd like to offer Wookieepedia to those unfamiliar with the site.  It has a TON of Star Wars related information and trivia.


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 27, 2012)

It is also a great resource for Star Wars images, which are a good place to get inspiration for a character. I've used it many times for just that reason.


----------



## possum (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay, here's the cruch so far on a smuggler archetype.  I'll flesh him out a little later today or tomorrow.

[sblock=Smuggler]
Dexterity: 3d+1
	Blaster: 4d+1
		Pistols: 5d+1
	Brwl Pa:
	Dodge:
	Grenade:
	Vehic Com:

Knowledge: 2d+1
	Alien: 3d+1
	Language:
	Planets:
	Streetwise: 3d+1
	Value:

Mechanical: 3d+2
	Astrogation:
	Repulsors:
	Space Transports:
	Starship Gunnery:
	Starship Shields: 4d+2

Perception: 3d
	Bargain:
	Con:
	Gamble:
	Hide:
	Search:
	Sneak:

Strength: 3d
	Brawling: 4d
	Stamina:
	Swimming:

Technical: 2d+2
	Computer:
	First Aid:
	Repulsor Repair:
	Security:
	Space Transport Repair: 3d+2[/sblock]


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks good. Can't wait to see the fluff to go with the crunch!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2012)

d2OKC said:


> If you have any specific questions about the system, go ahead and ask. It sounds like any of the three of us could answer them for you.




No worries. If I do not find my own, I will borrow it from a friend. 



> What kind of character would you be interested in playing?




Good question... maybe a Bounty Hunter? Those are always cool! 

Depends a bit, of course, what direction you want the campaign to go.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 27, 2012)

We've kind of discussed this game being about a group of scoundrels already - a bounty hunter would fit in well! If you are all working for the same boss, it would make sense to me that a bounty hunter might occasionally need a lift from one of the patron's transporters. 

I probably won't be on a lot tonight, but I'll be able to check my email, so if you guys post anything I'll see it. If you can, start working on those characters and let me know what you come up with. 

I'm very excited about this. I think it's going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's my gambler/pilot concept:
[sblock=Nam Jo]
NAM JO
Devaronian Smuggler and Pezzak Player

DEXTERITY...................3D+1
Blaster.........................4D
- Heavy Blaster Pistol.....5D
Dodge..........................4D

KNOWLEDGE..................2D+1
Streetwise....................3D

MECHANICAL.................3D+2
Space Transports...........5D
- Ghtroc Freighters.........6D
Starship Gunnery............4D+2
Starship Shields..............4D

PERCEPTION...................3D
Gambling........................4D
- Pezzak........................5D

STRENGTH.....................2D+1

TECHNICAL....................3D+1
Space Transports Repair..4D

EQUIPMENT
(This is from the "Smuggler" template)
Stock Light Freighter (Ghtroc 720 series), Comlink, Heavy Blaster Pistol (Dmg 5D), 2,000cr, indebted to crim boss 25,000cr[/sblock]

Here is a Ghtroc 720 Series Freighter.  This particular model has the advantage that it has floor plans and stuff out there, readily available.


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a picture of a Devaronian (my character).  EN World won't let me add attachments to old posts for some reason.


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 28, 2012)

Devaronian is a cool choice! At some point we'll put up a Rogue's Gallery thread where all of this info can be consolidated. I'm also considering an Obsidian Portal page like I have set up for my home campaign.

I have floor plans for the Ghtroc. I'll try and put those up some time as well.

Looks really good, Insight! Thanks!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2012)

Insight, did you change to the advanced editor when editing the old post?

Otherwise you won't get the options for attachments. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Insight, did you change to the advanced editor when editing the old post?
> 
> Otherwise you won't get the options for attachments.
> 
> ...




It won't load.  Hence my problem.  I click it and it does nothing.


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanee, have you decided anything about your character yet? I'm not super worried about their statistics just yet, but species, gender, personality, anything like that?

possum, what have you come up with so far?

Sorry if I seem a bit impatient. I'm pretty excited about this game, you guys


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm... how about this (the picture is from the SWTOR trailer, depicting Shae Vizla; of course, I would just use the image )?






Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, that's OK with me! 

I don't need a lot of background on your characters, just a paragraph or two. I reckon this is the beginning of their story, so there's not a lot of necessary background on any of them anyway, yet. That's kind of the point of the game, right?

All I really want from you guys, other than the stats, is a paragraph about their history (where they are from, why they got into the business they are in), a paragraph explaining their personality, and then perhaps another paragraph explaining a goal they have that they want to accomplish. Nothing real detailed, just enough to get us started, once we've got it all together. 

Thanks, guys. This is shaping up well so far!


----------



## possum (Feb 28, 2012)

[sblock=Smuggler]
Devan Pearce
Male Human Smuggler
1.7 meters, 29 years old

Dexterity: 3d+1
	Blaster: 4d+1
		Pistols: 5d+1
	Brwl Pa:
	Dodge:
	Grenade:
	Vehic Com:

Knowledge: 2d+1
	Alien: 3d+1
	Language:
	Planets:
	Streetwise: 3d+1
	Value:

Mechanical: 3d+2
	Astrogation:
	Repulsors:
	Space Transports:
	Starship Gunnery:
	Starship Shields: 4d+2

Perception: 3d
	Bargain:
	Con:
	Gamble:
	Hide:
	Search:
	Sneak:

Strength: 3d
	Brawling: 4d
	Stamina:
	Swimming:

Technical: 2d+2
	Computer:
	First Aid:
	Repulsor Repair:
	Security:
	Space Transport Repair: 3d+2

Equipment: Heavy blaster pistol (5D), three power packs, datapad, comlink, blast vest, 1625 credits free.

Devan was born on Brentaal a few years after the battle of Naboo, and lived there for the majority of his youth.  The Clone Wars, however, forced the family to flee the planet and move to nearby Chandrila, a planet that young Devan found uncomfortable.  Ten years later, Devan left the planet and fell into a wrong crowd as his parents would say.  Devan?  He'd say that he found out who his friends really should be.  

Since joining several smuggling crews on jobs both legal and--let's just say--a little shady, Devan's been moving from ship to ship trying to find a crew that won't end up kicking him out of the airlock before they lift off.  Not that that's ever happened before...[/sblock]


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great to me, possum!

Here's kind of what I had in mind for your employer and "homeworld". Let me know if you have any questions about it.



> _Thessp_
> Terrestrial World, mostly jungle or desert with small polar caps
> Largest city/spaceport: Novak's Landing
> Population of World: 12 billion
> ...


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd like to explore the idea of us being members of a ship's crew and having something of a shared background.  At least the most recent part of it.


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 28, 2012)

That is kind of the idea I had as well. 

Perhaps, before you worked for the boss you knew each other and decided to get into the shipping business together. So, Rend offered to help buy your first ship for you, in exchange for part of your profit?

Maybe each of you fell into his organization seperately, but have been joined together through his right hand man Blite?

There are a lot of possibilities, and I want to leave it up to you guys to decide.


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 28, 2012)

Insight said:


> I'd like to explore the idea of us being members of a ship's crew and having something of a shared background. At least the most recent part of it.




Or were you thinking a part of a larger crew? Like, a captain, another crew member and you guys? That could be fun, too.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2012)

On the drive home from work, I thought a bit about the personality of my character.

Serrah is certainly not the most pure-hearted being in the galaxy, otherwise she would have chosen a different career. However, unlike many others in her profession, who put the credits above everything else, she still has some standards she abides by. She would never willingly harm an innocent, though when they pick up a weapon to oppose her, they have chosen their own fate. And that fate, when going up against someone as highly trained as this mandalorian, is often quite determined. Also, children are a complete no-go. While this has made her popular with some clients, the usual crowd that hires a bounty hunter looks for less scrupulous beings. Because of this, she has been driven slowly towards the Rebellion, and having done a few contracts for them, Serrah found herself more and more in tune with their ideals.

(That last part could, obviously, be rearranged a bit depending on the campaign starting conditions. )

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 28, 2012)

All right, I'm prepared to run this one of two ways:

1) You are part of a larger crew. Not much larger, but there would be a few regular NPCs as part of the crew with you. I'm thinking a captain of the ship and one or two other crew members. This would make the game more of a Firefly-style story, which obviously has its pros and cons.

2) You three are the only crew of the ship. The debt is all yours to handle, and the ship is yours to maintain. 

If I had to choose, I'd go with #1. But, it's your game, too. What do you guys think?

Also, Thanee, that sounds great! I like Serrah already.

Insight, when do we get to learn more about Nam Jo? I'm dying here 

I have D&D tonight, so I should be able to get on this evening to check on things, and, if there's a lull in my game, respond to questions if you need me.


----------



## Insight (Feb 29, 2012)

Nam Jo looked across the table loaded with a pile of credits.  Directly across from him was the rodian bounty hunter, Greedo.  Dealing cards was an aqualish named Sped.  He was dressed in the fine red vest common to pazzak dealers in Club Vertica.  Nam Jo's real prey was seated in the chair to his left - a human smuggler named Joshin.

Joshin and Nam went back quite a ways.  Both spent an inordinate amount of time gambling on Nar Shaddaa and Hutta.  Both considered themselves pazzak experts.  Both had won and lost their fair share of games and the piles of credits they went through during those days could have financed a minor war.  Maybe it did.

Those days were not that far behind.  Nam looked across at Joshin, who held his cards well away from prying eyes.  Joshin gave Nam a knowing glance and then looked back to the dealer.

The aqualish spoke huttese to the varied species present at the table; it just so happened that huttese was the most commonly spoken language on Nar Shaddaa.  Nam was not a fluent huttese speaker, but knew enough to get by.  It was time to take another card or stand.

Nam looked down at his selection.  He had played the last card from his side deck and had a 19.  That had to be pretty good.  Greedo had 12 showing; Name guessed, based on the cards the rodian had already played from his side deck, that the bounty hunter maybe had a 17.  Joshin was impossible to read, but Nam suspected he might have a tie at 19.  It would all depend on that hidden card.

"Stand," Nam said cooly.

Greedo muttered something in rodese and then threw his hand.  "Out," he said.

Nam looked over at his old gambling buddy.  Joshin smirked.  "Stand."

"Show your cards, gentlemen," the dealer said.  

This was the moment of truth.  Nam would either have the largest pile of credits he'd ever held in his hands or slink back to Hutta dead broke.

Nam flipped his side deck card, showing a total of 19.  In response, Joshin's smirk turned to a rough frown.

"You've gotta be kidding me!"  Joshin never bothered turning over his cards.  "How many times in a row can you get a 19?"

Nam started pulling huge piles of credits towards him.  "Apparently, enough times."

"This isn't over," Joshin said.  He got up from the table, put on his wide-brimmed hat, and left the table.

Greedo was already gone.  The dealer merely shrugged.  "You can exchange those individual credits for credit slips or transfers at the main cashier."

***

136,217 credits.  That's what it read on Nam's datapad.  That was the total after Club Vertica took its 10% transfer fee.  He sat in the lounge, not far from the action that continued at the tables.  Nam was all pazzak-ed out.  Or so he thought.

The devaronian got up from his stool at the bar and left a 50cr tip for the barmaid, a comely twi'lek, as if there was any other kind.  As Nam headed for the exit, Joshin was standing in the doorway.

"Going somewhere, friend?"

Joshin led the reluctant Nam to a nearby lounge table.

"You won a lot of credits tonight," Joshin said.  "Heck, it's more than I make in a year and I consider myself pretty successful."

"You do pretty well for youself," Nam replied.  "It's Greedo I feel a little sorry for.  I took the entire bounty he made on Ord Mantell."

Joshin waved at the barmaid, then turned his attention back to Nam.  "Remember what you told me back on Coruscant, in that dive casino we found in the Works?  You said to never feel sorry for the loser.  You said that pazzak is a game of chance and skill, but mostly chance.  Luck favors no one."

"I'm not sure that's true anymore," Nam said.  "But you'll bounce back.  You've got your own ship and I'm sure loads of cargo bound for maker knows where."

"I do have my share of work cut out for me," Joshin replied.  "Especially if I'm to make up for this monumental loss tonight."

Joshin's drink arrived.  He nursed it, eyeing Nam.

"Say, friend," Joshin said, putting down his glass.

Uh oh.  Here comes the proposition doomed for disaster.

"What's the deal?"  At this point, the devaronian had his arms crossed.

"Listen, I'd like an opportunity to win my money back."

Nam wasn't about to engage in any unnecessary gambling.  He liked his bank account right where it stood.

"Honestly, Joshin, it would have to be... an offer I couldn't refuse.  I rather like _your_ credits.  And Greedo's credits.  I like them right where they are."

Joshin stared into the devaronian's eyes.  "The _Star_."

Nam slid back into the banthahide seat.  "Your ship?"

"What else would it be?"

Nam considered the idea.  The _Nautolan Star_ was worth about 130,000 credits new, probably 80,000 credits in its current state.  Nam had always dreamed about piloting his own ship.  He'd worked for Namro the Hutt long enough; it was time to branch out and start his own "private shipping" business.

"Let's deal some cards."

***

The aqualish Sped, the same dealer as they had for the last round several hours before, was back, red vest and all, standing before Joshin and Nam.  He waited for the signal to begin dealing.  Nam and Joshin had both selected the cards for their "side decks" and looked at one another.

"Your 130,000 credits against the _Nautolan Star_?" Joshin asked once again.

"130,000 for _that_ hunk of junk?"

"Hey," Joshin replied.  "That's _my_ hunk of junk you're talking about!"

Nam nodded at the dealer to start.  He looked back at Joshin.  "I know this isn't a good idea.  But when I have your ship _and_ 130,000 credits, it will all be worth the risk."

Joshin looked down at his cards.  "Same here."

This would be a best-of-three format pazzak game.  In the first round, Joshin won with a 20 over Nam's 18.  In the second round, Nam won with a 19 over Joshin's bust at 22.  The third round would decide the match and the ownership of the _Nautolan Star_.

The initial cards dealt, shown face up, were a 3 to Nam and a 9 to Joshin.  Nam had a 10 in his "side deck", so he knew he had a total of 13 at this point.  The house showed a 10.  Nam looked over at Joshin, who seemed pleased with whatever combination he could come up with.  The dealer called.  Nam asked for a card and Joshin did not.  Nam's card, dealt face down was a 6.  He now had a total of 19.  The dealer drew a card for the house and it was also dealt face down.

Nam again looked over at Joshin.  The same serene look presented on the smuggler's face.

The next round was on the approach.  Nam or Joshin would either have to hit or stand.  If both chose to stand, the cards would be revealed.

"You're OK with those cards?" Nam asked.

Joshin smiled.  "Why not?"

"This is for your ship after all."

"And your 130,000 credits."

Nam smiled, revealing a mouth full of canines.  "I suppose you're right."

The aqualish dealer called.  Nam stood.  Joshin stood.

"Flip those cards," the dealer commanded.

Nam was first.  He turned over the 10 from his side deck and the 6 he had been dealt in the second round.  A total of 19.

A flushed look crossed Joshin's face.  He flipped, slowly, his "side deck" card, which was revealed to be a 10.  A total of 19.

Both gamblers smiled.  The dealer grunted out a sort of laugh.  He flipped over the card he had dealt face down, revealing a 10.  House had 20.  Club Vertica had won both the 130,000 credits from Nam and the _Nautolan Star_ from Joshin.

Nam and Joshin looked at each other in horror.

"I guess we shouldn't have made this a sanctioned game," Nam said quietly.

"Club Vertica thanks you for playing with us tonight," the aqualish said as he summoned assistants to haul away the credits.  He looked at Joshin.  "Arrangements will be made for your vessel at Bay 124."  Joshin had no response.

***

It was later in the evening, or perhaps early morning, when Joshin and Nam reunited at the spaceport.  They met near the ticket station.  This is where passengers would book trips to Hutta or elsewhere.

"Well, friend," Nam said.  "I guess we both lost out."

"Not necessarily.

Nam gave a surprised look.  "Your ship... my credits..."

"I know, I know," Joshin said.  "I have an idea.  We can both come out ahead.  But..."

"Uh oh."

"Well, we _may not_ be able to come back to Nar Shaddaa if we pull this off."

Nam glared at his fellow spacer.

Joshin led Nam away from the ticketing desk.  "The _Nautolan Star_ is still docked in Bay 124."

"No," Nam said.

"Wait, wait.  We can both come out ahead in this."

Nam looked at a large map of the spaceport gleaming in blue and yellow above their heads.  He traced a pathway between the ticketing desk and Bay 124.  It was about 130 meters.

"You're saying we should steal your ship?"

"Yeah," Joshin replied.  "I mean, not _steal_ - technically - I still own the ship.  Club Vertica still has to come to the spaceport with the transfer papers and it can't happen unless I am present."

"You do realize, I hope, that Club Vertica will put a price on both of our heads," Nam pointed out.

"I figure as much, yes."

"Look," Nam said.  "I have no skin in this game.  That's _your_ ship.  For now, anyway.  Why should I help you steal your ship?"

"I don't know... Look, I need your help.  They will probably have posted guards already, to keep us from doing what I've proposed.  It's not like they haven't done this before."

"And in exchange for my help...?"

Joshin moved towards the spacers' concourse.  "We'll figure out the details later.  Come on."

Joshin and Nam moved quickly towards Bay 124.  In front of the elevator leading to the bay there were indeed private security guards with the Club Vertica logo on their uniforms.  Joshin and Nam were both wearing heavy blaster pistols and could probably have taken the guards easily with a pair of well-placed blaster bolts.  It would be a very public display, however, and that would not have sat well with any pretense the gamblers had of keeping this scheme quiet.  Instead, Nam went to a nearby panel and, after overriding the security codes, set off a fire alarm in the concourse just outside the entrance to the bay elevators.  Nam and Joshin watched from a hiding as spaceport security ushered the private guards away from the elevators.

Once the guards were gone, Nam and Joshin rushed inside the elevator, which was also disabled due to the fire alarm.  This time, Joshin went to work, slicing the panel and overriding the lockdown code.  The pair took the elevator to Bay 124 and were almost home-free.

The _Nautolan Star_ was there, looming large in Bay 124.  Surrounding her were the typical accessories, mostly used to repair and fuel such a vessel.  Joshin produced a small remote device that he used to disable the ship's security and lower the access gangplank.

"No trouble yet," Joshin said.  "Let's get inside and haul jets out of here."

The pair ascended the gangplank and into the _Nautolan Star_.  Inside, Joshin quickly set about powered on the navcomputer and the sublight engines.  

"We're supposed to file a flight plan with Nar Shaddaa Flight Control," Nam pointed out.

"No time for that," Joshin replied as he sat down in the captain's chair.  "They'd probably warn Club Vertica anyway.  I'm sure the two have spoken regarding the _Nautolan Star_."  Joshin turned on the navigation lights and the exterior alarm.  The ship lifted off, hovering straight up towards the bay exit, some 100 meters above.

"_Nautolan Star_, this is nar Shaddaa Flight Control," a voice on the speaker announced.

"Told you," Nam said, sitting down in the co-pilot's chair.

Joshin refused to answer the call and proceeded to leave the spaceport.  The _Nautolan Star_ continued its upward path out of the bay.

"_Nautolan Star_, you are on an unauthorized course.  Please respond."

"Might want to power on the shields, Nam," Joshin said.  "Once I get us into orbit, I can start the computations for hyperspace."

"But where are we going?"

"I don't know," Joshin said.  "Anywhere but here."

The sublight engines were now fully engaged.  The _Nautolan Star_ reached the aperture at the top of the spaceport.  Through the cockpit view, Nam and Joshin could see the city's skyline.

"Take a nice, long look, Nam," Joshin said.  "This is probably the last time you'll see this place."

The devaronian co-pilot took in a breath.  "Shields are go, Joshin."

This was a good thing, as Nar Shaddaa patrol skippers began to encircle the _Nautolan Star_.  

"_Nautolan Star_"," the voice said over the com.  "You are hereby ordered to set down in Bay 12 or be fired upon."

Nam and Joshin smiled at one another.  "Ready?" Joshin asked.

The _Nautolan Star_ took off, blowing well past the skippers.  They fired, but the _Nautolan Star_ had its rear deflector shields engaged.  The blaster fire did little to deter the _Nautolan Star_ from reaching orbit.

Once the vessel was in orbit, Joshin began the calculations for hyperspeed.

"You still haven't told me where we're going," Nam said.  "Or what I am getting out of this deal."

Joshin was playing with the controls on the navcomputer.  "Which one do you want first?"

"How about where we're going?  That seems easy enough."

Joshin completed the computations.  "Tattooine," he said.  "I know a guy there."

"Not Jabba the Hutt, I hope."

"Oh no," Joshin replied.  "Not nearly as fat as Jabba.  Anyway, we can hide out there until we decide what to do."

"And the ship?"

Joshin pressed a few buttons and the _Nautolan Star_ was in hyperspace.  "I'll tell you what.  You say this ship is worth about 80,000 credits.  I'm OK with that.  We take half ownership of the _Nautolan Star_, each with a 40,000 credit share.  One of us buys the other out and takes full ownership.  Deal?"

Nam looked out at the hyperspace lines until they stopped.  An orange planet loomed in full view of the cockpit.  "That's the best deal I'm going to get.  Agreed."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice, Insight! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 29, 2012)

Found my book, which is the "Second Edition" from 1993 (blue hardcover with a picture of Darth Vader in the center). It is probably the one before the "Revised Second Edition" (black with Millennium Falcon), but should be close enough. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 29, 2012)

That's great, Insight! Well done.

Sounds good to me, Thanee. I'm less worried about the game playing perfectly, and more worried about telling a good Star Wars story. We'll work around the rest of it however we have to.

Do you guys want to shoot for a start sometime next week?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 29, 2012)

*Serrah, Bounty Hunter*

*Species:* Mandalorian Human
*Sex:* female
*Age:* 27
*Height:* 5' 6"
*Weight:* 130 lbs.
*Physical Description:* red hair, worn shoulder-long; green eyes; attractive features; slender and athletic build






*Personality:* Serrah is certainly not the most pure-hearted being in the galaxy, otherwise she would have chosen a different career. However, unlike many others in her profession, who put the credits above everything else, she still has some standards she abides by. She would never willingly harm an innocent, though when they pick up a weapon to oppose her, they have chosen their own fate. And that fate, when going up against someone as highly trained as this mandalorian, is often quite determined. Also, children are a complete no-go. While this has made her popular with some clients, the usual crowd that hires a bounty hunter looks for less scrupulous beings. Because of this, she has been driven slowly towards the Rebellion, and having done a few contracts for them, Serrah found herself more and more in tune with their ideals.

*DEXTERITY* 4D
-- Blaster (Repeating Blaster) 5D (6D)
-- Dodge (vs Energy Weapons) 5D (6D)

*STRENGTH* 3D+2
-- Brawling 4D

*PERCEPTION* 3D
-- Search 4D
-- Sneak 4D

*KNOWLEDGE* 2D+1

*MECHANICAL* 2D

*TECHNICAL* 3D
-- Armor Repair 3D+2
-- Blaster Repair 4D
-- First Aid (Human) 3D (4D)

*Equipment:* Jet pack (bursts lasts one move and flies 100 meters horizontally or 30 meters vertically; has 10 bursts), protective vest (+2 to torso front and back to _Strength_ to resist damage), heavy blaster pistol, light repeating blaster, hold-out blaster, knife, two medpacs, breath mask, comlink, datapad, glowrod, macrobinoculars, 715 credits

*Move:* 10
*Force Sensitive:* no
*Force Points:* 1
*Dark Side Points:* 0
*Character Points:* 5

□ Wounded
□ Incapacitated
□ Mortally Wounded

(□ / ■)


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome, guys!

Since I didn't really get any feedback, I'm going to go ahead and assume you'll be working as part of a larger crew. I'll go ahead and post something about the rest of the crewmembers later today (probably this evening, since I don't really want to do too much at work).

You'll still be operating out of the Ghtroc 720.

I'm going to make an Obsidian Portal page for the campaign as well. It helps me stay organized, and it's a fun way to share it with other people. 

Thanks for the work so far, and the game hasn't even begun!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 29, 2012)

d2OKC said:


> Since I didn't really get any feedback, I'm going to go ahead and assume you'll be working as part of a larger crew.




I actually meant to reply to that post...

I think that's a good idea, having a slightly larger crew. Especially when you look at how many crew quarters the transport has. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Feb 29, 2012)

OK short version of Nam's backstory (if you don't want to read the novella above).  He and another gambler named Joshin were part owners of a Ghtroc 720 series freighter named the _Nautolan Star_.  They each took a 40,000cr share of the ship and (after my little story ends), Nam bought out Joshin and now owns the ship.  Nam is also on the run from a powerful gambling syndicate on Nar Shaddaa.  This is still unresolved as of the start of this game.

The other characters are crew that Nam picked up during his travels around the galaxy.  Since he was broke and could not pay the crew, he has offered them shares in ownership of the _Nautolan Star_ until such time as they can be paid properly.  So, each of them owns 25% of the _Nautolan Star_ and Nam owns the controlling 50%.  Nam owes each of them 20,000cr to pay off their share of the ship.

Does that sound OK to everyone?


----------



## Insight (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanee said:


> I actually meant to reply to that post...
> 
> I think that's a good idea, having a slightly larger crew. Especially when you look at how many crew quarters the transport has.
> 
> ...




Well, to work in my idea, how about if we have additional crew that are of considerably lesser skill and impact than the player characters and don't have shares in the ship?  They are basic employees and do stuff like maintenance and loading/unloading cargo and guarding the ship when the main characters are gone.

We could still be working for a patron; that would not preclude my ideas at all.


----------



## d2OKC (Feb 29, 2012)

That works for me, Insight. 

I'll work up about three NPC crewmembers for you.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 29, 2012)

I also have an idea how Serrah could have come to join the crew.

Another bounty hunter was sent after Joshin, hired by the Nar Shaddaa syndicate, but he only found Nam and the ship after he had already bought the remaining share. Of course, it was his best trail, so he went after Nam to find out where Joshin is hiding.

Serrah herself was after that bounty hunter, one of the more nasty representatives of her profession, due to some vile things he did and a contract she got on him because of those.

As things came together, Serrah got her contract fulfilled, while she also managed to keep Nam safe from the other bounty hunter. And so they found themselves on the same side and decided to keep it that way.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 1, 2012)

All right.

Here is the Obsidian Portal site I set up, just for organization's sake: Edge of Space.

Here are the crew members you've hired on. They aren't quite "heroic" characters like you guys, but they do each have a story to tell, if you're interested in taking the time to learn about them.

Stegg Lennik - A veteran spacer - Stegg was hired on as a do-all hand. He can pilot, navigate, run the sensors station, or work on maintenance. He doesn't have a specialty, per se, but he's been around enough to be able to do a bit of everything - including fight. 

Quin - A scavenger - Quilinius-wecilin (Quin for short) is a first-class scavenger and haggler. She has come in handy multiple times when a particular part was needed for the _Nautolan Star _or a deal was needed to be made in a hurry. Not great in a fight, but always up-beat. Great for ship's morale.

ZED - A medical protocol droid - ZED was bought for nearly nothing on a small, outer rim planet. Joshin needed a protocol droid and ZED was all that was available. He is a great medic, and only a passable translator. The opposite in temperament from Quin, but he's a realist and keeps expectations tempered.

There's also some info about other NPCs you might know about - the local Imperial Governer, a rival crimelord, and Oro Rend's right-hand-man.

Just a little info to get you started. Should we shoot for a Monday start?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2012)

Starting monday is fine with me. 

Should we add something to that site, too (like our characters)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 1, 2012)

My intention is that you absolutely can add to the site, if you want to. I don't want to make it a requirement.

I use the same site for my home campaign, and those players do not add to it. They have been invited to, but most don't have any desire. If you wanted to add your characters (and anything else!) I would love it. It's a wiki, after all, so it would be fun to have other people contrbuting as well. Especially since I plan on this game having a very cooperative style of play.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm... I think you need to invite us as players into your campaign for that to actually work?

My account is Thanee over there as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## possum (Mar 1, 2012)

I haven't signed up, but I'll take a look at it.  Starting Monday is fine for me, as well.


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Hmm... I think you need to invite us as players into your campaign for that to actually work?
> 
> My account is Thanee over there as well.
> 
> ...




You've been invited!

possum, the cool thing about it is you don't have to start up a new account, if you have gmail or something similar. And, it's a pretty nice way to stay organized.

Monday it is, then!


----------



## Insight (Mar 1, 2012)

I've added Nam Jo to the Obsidian Portal site.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2012)

Serrah is listed there, too, now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 2, 2012)

possum said:


> I haven't signed up, but I'll take a look at it. Starting Monday is fine for me, as well.




I sent you an invite on Obsidian Portal. All you have to do is accept that, and then you'll be able to go to the Characters tab and add Devan on there. It's pretty self explanatory from there. Note: you won't be able to add a picture at first, so just add stats and background info or whatever, and then after you've created that, you can edit it (by clicking the icon next to the character's name that looks like a sheet of paper) and at the bottom of the editing page there is a place you can upload an image.

I'm ready for this game. I think it's going to be really fun, and I'm glad you all signed up for it. Thanks, you guys. 

Is there anything else we need to cover before we begin on Monday?


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 2, 2012)

Insight said:


> I've added Nam Jo to the Obsidian Portal site.




Feel free to go ahead and add any text you'd like for the _Nautolan Star _as well. Also, hope you don't mind, I kind of added the droid into the story.


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 4, 2012)

I know it's not Monday yet, but I went ahead and posted a bit early. No need to reply right away, as we had agreed to start tomorrow, I just wasn't sure if I'd have a better time later tonight or tomorrow morning.

May the Force be with you, always.

Here's the game thread!


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2012)

Could you put useful links (like the OOC thread, IC thread, and the Portal site) at the end of the opening posts (both OOC and IC thread), to make those easy to find? That would be great! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 4, 2012)

Done, Thanee. Great idea!


----------



## possum (Mar 4, 2012)

What are the rules on exploding dice?


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 5, 2012)

I was planning on just doing RAW. On a 6 you reroll and add the new result. One a 1 a complication occurs.

I hadn't thought about it before that last roll I made. Does the enworld dice roller support this kind of thing? Or would we just have to say the first die listed is the Wild Die?


----------



## possum (Mar 5, 2012)

I think so.  It says at the bottome "Explode a Die that rolls *BLANK*", IIRC.

Yeah, it's Explode any that rolls X or above.  I used d4s so probability was more on my side for the test.


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 5, 2012)

I kind of had in mind it would just be on the wild die. Not on ANY roll of 6. Is there a way to set that up?


----------



## possum (Mar 5, 2012)

That I do not know.  Maybe just do it manually?  The last die is the wild die, possibly?  And then do it again?  That'd be a royal pain, though.


----------



## Insight (Mar 5, 2012)

You could do the wild die as a separate roll.  Slightly less painful, perhaps.


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 5, 2012)

That was something I thought of, as well. It may just be something we tinker with a bit to try and figure out the best way to do it?

Hm.

EDIT: I think that may be the best way to do it. For now. Maybe we'll come up with something better?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep, that seems the easiest, just roll the Wild Die seperately.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 6, 2012)

The exploder is definitely a bit cumbersome, but it's not so bad. I'm OK with it until we come up with a better idea.

At least, it's been pretty good for my guys so far.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 6, 2012)

> Aqualish Wild Die: 1d6 = 20 (EXPLODE 6)




  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## possum (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Bye
> Thanee




Yeah, that was one hell of a Dodge.  The hilarity is that I think I'm technically better at fighting than this guy: he's just been getting all of the rolls.  Especially that last explosion...


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 7, 2012)

That is exactly correct. You're better than he is, he's just getting lucky. I was pretty surprised when that roll showed up.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 7, 2012)

See? That happens, when you just randomly hit people... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 7, 2012)

And who says RPGs aren't educational?

Have either of you heard from Insight? I hope he's still playing!


----------



## Thanee (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure he is still around. I don't think he checks the site every day, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's kind of what I figured. I'm not too worried about it at the moment (I understand real life things come first), but I like Nam Jo, so I'm excited to see him in play, you know? 

Still, you're right, Thanee.


----------



## possum (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanee said:


> See? That happens, when you just randomly hit people...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




They started it!


----------



## Insight (Mar 8, 2012)

Nam Jo has entered the fight!


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 8, 2012)

Just as it is winding down! 

I'm going up to meet my gf's parents this weekend in Illinois. I'll have internet access, so I'll be able to post, but it will probably be just before I go to bed each night - just to give you guys a heads up about my schedule for the weekend. 

Good opening scene, though! I know a bar fight is pretty cliche, but I figured it was a pretty good way to get everyone in character quickly, and fighting's fun, right? 

Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## Insight (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I've added game stats to the page for the Nautolan Star.  

I'm assuming the ship is stock at this point; I'd like to see about upgrading it when we have a chance.  I need to find the rules on how that is done.

EDIT: I found something in the Rules Companion, pp. 29 - 32.
[sblock=Improving Equipment]







			
				Rules Companion said:
			
		

> Character Equipment
> Customizing and improving personal equipment takes time, credits, know-how, and skill points.  The time per pip and credit cost per skill point spent on improving equipment is tied to the scale of the piece of equipment bring modified, as summarized below.  These costs include parts and labor, and may be higher if specialized labor or intricate parts are rare.
> The cost in skill points of increasing a die code for a piece of equipment is determined in the same way as for characters' skills.  For example, increasing a blaster pistol's damage code from 4D to 4D+1 costs 4 skill points.  Improving skills which have 0D codes costs 1 skill point per pip.
> Skill points must be expended per die code improved.  If a ship mounts multiple weapons, each damage and fire control die code must be improved separately.
> ...




There are examples of different types of things that can be modified; we can explore these later.[/sblock]

[sblock=My Analysis]In terms of "cost" in skill points, I do not think this means that the character actually uses his own skill points to improve something; I think they are using this as a conversion method to determine the cost in credits to do the improvement.

So, if we wanted to improve the _Nautolan Star's_ Hyperdrive Multiplier from x2 to x1...



			
				Rules Companion said:
			
		

> Hyperdrives
> A character improving a ship can alter its hyperdrive multiplier.  Changing a multiplier from "x4" to "x3" costs 10 skill points; "x2" to "x1" costs 20 skill points; "x1" to "x1/2" costs 40 skill points.




So, in our case, it would take 1 week to make the improvement and cost (20 x 500) 10,000cr.[/sblock]


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 12, 2012)

That looks good to me. That's definitely something we'll look into in the future. 

And, everyone can feel free to edit the portal site as well.


----------



## d2OKC (Mar 14, 2012)

I added the first entry to the Adventure Logs on the site.

Here it is!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2012)

*poke*


----------



## Insight (Apr 18, 2012)

3/25 is last update from the GM.  Three weeks ago.  I wonder if he has lost interest.


----------



## d2OKC (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry, guys. I'm definitely still interested. Things have just gotten crazy lately. Should have gotten on and let you know, but it's not seemed all that important, compared to some other things going on.

So, again. Sorry, but I'll try and get something up later today so we can get going again.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2012)

That's perfectly normal and don't worry about it!

If you want to continue the game, I'm still here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## d2OKC (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm going to probably go with a post every other day. That gives you guys time to get a post in, and me time to work it in with some real world stuff going on. 

So, I'll try and post something tomorrow morning sometime. It's not imperative everyone posts every time, just enough that I can move the plot along is all I need. 

I have been enjoying the game so far, that absense notwithstanding, and I'm excited about where it can go from here. Hopefully you are as well. Thanks for being understanding.


----------

